# Removing Brown Algae



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I still have brown algae growing on my amazon swords specifically and some of my other plants. It's been three weeks and I thought I'd just wait it out and see if they disappear. They can easily be rubbed off - anything harmful to my fish?

Should I increase the watts, or is there another solution?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

They're harmless and will eventually go away. You can take your swords out and wipe the diatom off.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I have two amazon swords, and they're torn the hell up. They only have one leaf on them now and my piranhas just love nipping them. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Mine likes to chew up fake plants.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Is there any on your tank?? This sounds like it might be diatoms. How often are you doing water changes?


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Roughly 30% water changes on the weekend.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Your doing water changes every 7 days??


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

lo4life said:


> Your doing water changes every 7 days??


Yea - is that a problem?


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

jamezgt said:


> Your doing water changes every 7 days??


Yea - is that a problem?
[/quote]

No every week isnt bad. I do water changes every 3 days on my 125g to keep up with my bioload. My tank is overstocked though.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Hell I have one 4 inch Elong and I do water changes 4 times a week..


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

lo4life said:


> Hell I have one 4 inch Elong and I do water changes 4 times a week..


Holy cow how big is your tank? How many gallons do you change?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

75G.. bout 15 gallons a change.. tryin to keep it clean and to get those damn hormones out of the tank.


----------

